# Youth Racing ?



## veloman (5 Apr 2015)

I am looking for some advice about youth racing. My daughter (youth B) currently race in France but I would like her to try some UK races as a return for the family to the UK might be in the pipeline.
Has anyone any experience of the kids racing scene? Are there any reasonably high level races I can enter her directly in without having to go through pre-qualification?


----------



## Citius (5 Apr 2015)

Currently, there's no pre-qualification for youth events - although some kind of regional qualification for national events is supposed to be coming for next season. 

Majority of events are first-come/first served - although some of the national series events (like the North West Youth Tour) sometimes have to select riders for the 12/14/16 age groups, depending on entry numbers.

If you are coming over from France, then the National Youth Series round at Hillingdon on June 6th would be the nearest 'big' event for you.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Apr 2015)

I take it you mean criterium racing, In the UK all road youth races are crits ie enclosed course, road racing only allowed junior and above.( unless its changed very recently) My daughter used to race as a youth not many years ago, local regional races could be very hit and miss as to the standard of girls turning up, or sometimes any at all turning up. National races were of a ok standard, but no problem for girls getting into them as usually under subscribed. Standard of nationals very similar to youth races in Belgium and Holland ( where you could race on the road that's why we used to pop over) . May have changed numbers wise, my daughters year was relatively well attended, the year after her not many at all. The year after that the numbers went up again. As I remember the closing date for nationals tended to be well over a week or so before the event and who was to race published around a week beforehand. All done through the British Cycling website plus you have to be a BC member or have a letter of authority from a foreign cycling association. Did your daughter race at Assen at all? .


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Apr 2015)

Just looked at the Isle of Man youth tour for May and entries closed ages ago so you have missed that. The criteria for selection was as below. 
Online entry only.
Please note that due to travel & accommodation arrangements, entries for the Sleepwell Hotels IoM Youth & Junior Tour will close on FRIDAY 13TH FEBRUARY after which the field will be selected based on:
1) Entrants based on current points ranking, as shown on the online entry on the closing date.
2) Entrants based on overall National Youth Circuit Series/Junior National Road Race Series placings from 2014.
3) Entrants holding licenses in the name of an Isle of Man Club.
4) Entrants who reside in the BC region of the promoting club (BC North-West)
Entry deadlines will be extended in any categories where maximum numbers have not been reached

The next one would be on 25th of May , 3 days of racing.
*Screentek International North West Youth Tour 2015*
*entry closes 26th of april , 60 places available.*


----------



## Citius (5 Apr 2015)

IoM and North Lancashire are a long way from France, which is why I suggested the Hillingdon round. Stay in the UK for a week and enter the next round as well, which is in Cardiff on the following weekend.


----------



## veloman (5 Apr 2015)

Looking at National level if possible, but worried about "current points qualification" etc. She will be racing nationals this year in France (combined youth A / Youth B) as well as regional s etc. She was French National Champion at youth C level.
Just want to find the right weekend, as I have a 1,000 km drive to Calais, long way to come but more than happy to get her into some good racing.
Mainly Crits here but some descent road racing too (on fairly closed roads).


----------



## Citius (5 Apr 2015)

Don't worry too much about qualification, as I said. Unless you're planning to enter either the IoM tour, or the North West tour, then the rest of the rounds are usually quite straightforward in terms of entry. Both of the three day events are usually over-subscribed in the older categories. Hillingdon is a closed circuit anyway and the Cardiff round is city centre, closed roads, so should be good.

National Series dates here: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/youthcircuitseries


----------



## Citius (5 Apr 2015)

ok - here's your diary for the week:

Sat June 6th National Youth Series R4 Hillingdon: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...ingdon-Slipstreamers-Circuit-Races-2015#entry
Sun June 7th Winchester Town Centre races: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...Winchester-Criterium-and-CycleFest-2015#entry
Thurs June 11th Castle Combe summer series R6: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/126570/Castle-Combe-Summer-Series-#entry
Sat Jun 13th National Youth Series R5 Cardiff: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...&-Velothon-Wales-National-Youth-Circuit-Races

Then home


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Apr 2015)

Since it looks like your daughter is a serious racer . Will you be targetting to get your daughter in the BC Talent Team if you return to the uk? Speaking as a dad who has been through the youth/junior mill and driven thousands of miles ferrying kids to what must be over a hundred races , looking back sometimes some races just are not worth traveling to. ie puncture/crash first lap you just blew a couple of hundred quid on nothing. In your position I would more likely target the European youth tour in Assen Holland 27th of July to Saturday the 1st of August a week of racing and a much better platform to raise your daughters profile than a single National race in the uk. Plus it really feels like a proper international event, its a real buzz for the kids.
Also as you probably already know it helps to know the right people in cycling , Assen would be a good place to network and set stuff up for when you come back to the uk.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Apr 2015)

Sorry I am out of date, its not called the talent team anymore but the ODA, Olympic development apprentices. See https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/performancepathway


----------



## Citius (6 Apr 2015)

One step at a time, I think. Veloman was only asking about coming over here to ride some UK events, and he's now on the ODP performance pathway..


----------



## oldroadman (7 Apr 2015)

veloman said:


> I am looking for some advice about youth racing. My daughter (youth B) currently race in France but I would like her to try some UK races as a return for the family to the UK might be in the pipeline.
> Has anyone any experience of the kids racing scene? Are there any reasonably high level races I can enter her directly in without having to go through pre-qualification?


Assuming she has a UK licence, or a UK UCI code on a French licence, should not be a problem. Outside a very few races, entry should be simple. It's as has been said, all closed circuits and the races can be quite short (from when I have helped out at times). Best check the BC website and have a good search, contact a few organisers, and see how you get on.


----------



## veloman (8 Apr 2015)

She has an FFC license with a UCI number on it but a FR prefix, think I just need to get permission for her to race internationally. Just a matter of finding some interesting races to make it worth while coming across.

Thanks everyone for your help and advice, I am starting to get a feel for how the UK racing scene works. Anything else I should know / be aware of for bikes, race distances, etc?


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Apr 2015)

For U16 races usually 30-45 minutes. Bikes, bog standard road, quite often on machines that cost more than most of us would spend on ourselves. The real hardcore will be on Tubs tyres but I always thought they were more hassle than they were worth. Also there was a big fashion for warming up on rollers not turbo's to show how pro/skillful you were. I take it gear restrictions are the same in France, ( usually 52 teeth up front smallest cog 16 on the rear,) you are usually allowed to use the outer limiter screw if you don't have the right cassette. I dont know of any 11 speed specific junior or youth cassette. Gear restrictions are usually religiously tested before the race. Most circuit races will allow a lap out for punctures, gear trouble is usually tough luck depends on the race officials.If in doubt,ask. Wheel changes are usually only allowed in a pit area but sometimes anywhere on the circuit. Ensure you have a spare set of wheels in the designated pits area. If a major race the girls will not have to race with the boys, totally separate races, smaller races they can either race with the boys or start off 10-30 seconds or so behind them and is supposed to be a separate race. This sometimes caused problems as to whether it was ok for the fast girls to chase down and join in the boys using them as a draft vehicle. Seen lots of disputes where people complained of unfair advantage by girls drafting boys, this is quit often due to the race officials not making the rules clear enough. If in doubt ask loudly so every one else hears as well.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Apr 2015)

Oh something that just popped into my head, at a couple of races we went to they invented a ban on finish line no handed race celebrations. One hand hand to be on the bars or you got docked a place.


----------



## Citius (8 Apr 2015)

veloman said:


> She has an FFC license with a UCI number on it but a FR prefix, think I just need to get permission for her to race internationally. Just a matter of finding some interesting races to make it worth while coming across.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and advice, I am starting to get a feel for how the UK racing scene works. Anything else I should know / be aware of for bikes, race distances, etc?



Nothing you probably don't know already. Youth gear rollout table here: http://heanorclarion.org.uk/go-ride-for-youngsters/gear-restrictions-for-youth-and-junior-riders/ - might even be the same as you have over there, not sure. As long as your mech is locked off with the limit screws, nobody cares what cassette you are using. Turn up and enjoy...


----------



## oldroadman (8 Apr 2015)

The FR prefix could be a problem in national series races (there are a few I think), but not sure. Definitely not allowed a start in a GB national championship (have to have a GBR prefix). I looked at the laps out rule (BC handbook reg 20.3, sad old git I am) and it's quite strict. Pit area changes only, and only crashes, punctures, and actual breakages qualify. Gear trouble, slipping seat pin, that sort of stuff would not, seen as (I quote a well known official) "poor preparation". Otherwise it's all been said above.


----------



## Citius (8 Apr 2015)

I think we're in danger of teaching veloman to suck eggs here. The 'laps out' rules are just standard crit rules which can be applied to any circuit race at the comm's discretion. I'm sure he will already know that. Foreign licences will not be an issue at NYS events. I've been to several NYS events where foreign riders, from foreign teams, with foreign licences, have been on the start line.

'National Series' is not the same as 'National Championship'.


----------



## veloman (9 Apr 2015)

Yes, similar situation over here if anyone fancies a trip over the channel. In circuit races. they can take a lap out for punctures etc. if they get back to the start finish line before the peloton comes past, then re-join, for longer races a following car will often take spare wheels. About half the kids are on aero tubs by youth B, the majority by youth A. 

The gear rollout table is a little different, gearing tends to be quite a bit longer over here for Youth A / B http://www.ffc76.fr/2014 Tableau des developpements.pdf Junior appears the same. The kids are expected to use a 14 cassette and not use the limit screws, although a "newbie" will be allowed the first couple of times. Then it is just the front chain ring that changes as they move category, Youth B 14 / 46, Youth A 14 / 50 & Junior 14 / 52. Actually quite sensible for the French.
Race distances are typically, Youth C 15KM, Youth B 30KM, Youth A, 60 - 70KM, and Junior 90KM ->.


----------

